# Steel wool 0000 alternative?



## e~shot

Steel wool 0000 alternative?

Any suggestions?


----------



## matthiasdaues

Don't know whether this works but when I wanted to have a really high shine on my leather shoes I used to polish them with discarded nylon stockings. Might be that this also works with a wax finish on already finely sanded wood.

Cheers, M.


----------



## Hrawk

I assume you're after it for rubbing down between finishing coats.

You can use 3M Scotchbrite pads or your generic scouring pads from supermarkets.


----------



## e~shot

Hrawk said:


> I assume you're after it for rubbing down between finishing coats.
> 
> You can use 3M Scotchbrite pads or your generic scouring pads from supermarkets.


Yes, it is for between finishing coasts, one quick question, I never used steel wool, are scouring pads same grit (fine) as steel wool 0000?


----------



## Hrawk

Not quite but close. They will both give a similar result.

Practice on a piece of scrap first. Those pads are only a few cents each.


----------



## ash

I use P1200 grit wet/dry sand paper. Wet sand with oil then wax and buff vigorously with a cotton cloth.


----------



## Deano 1

It depends what you're finishing, I've just recently started cold casting with bronze and you have to cut back through the resin with steel wool. I tried scotch bright and wet and dry and they wasn't a patch on steel wool.

Keep trying and report back if you find anything.


----------



## flippinout

The white scotch brite pads are equivalent, if not finer, than 0000 steel wool.


----------



## jhinaz

Stophel had an interesting post a few months ago in which he said to use burlap. You can read his comment here
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26301-linseed-woes/. - John


----------



## Lucky44

I have has pretty good luck with the grey scotch bright pads. Most auto body supply shops have them. Very fine finish. Good luck.


----------



## SmilingFury

If it is tru oil you are scuffing up, I have heard that 1200 wet/dry is very close. It was told to me by a much much better builder than myself but I liked the way it worked also.
Be well buddy,
SF


----------

